# Meet Otto!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I brought home little Otto 2 weeks ago and he is such a fun little guy! He is an 11 week old blue fallow parrotlet. I had been wanting a bird for over a year and saw this little guy listed online and I drove out and got him that same day. He is a little nippy when bored or excited, but we are working on that. But he loves to eat fresh fruit, cereal, almond milk and take naps on my hand. He isn't scared of my dogs and tries to get close to them and fly in their hair which they don't appreciate lol. The dogs are very curious about him but nothing concerning, and "leave it" when I tell them too if he flies to their level. He is friendly with everyone and lets anyone hold and scratch him, which I really like...he isn't a one-person bird yet so letting him be held by a lot of people is good for him!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very sweet and lovely looking. Will he get much bigger?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, is he cute!  I am such a bird lover, but my allergies don't allow me to have them in my life any more  Enjoy your little sweetie!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> He is very sweet and lovely looking. Will he get much bigger?


Parrotlets stay tiny--they are the smallest true parrot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Makes me miss my birds sooo much! I used to breed parrotlets in additions to my large parrots. Handfed em' all! Handling them daily is a must to keep them sweet! I used to carry my 'special' parrotlet in my shirt pocket and more than one person would be so surprised to see him poking his little head out when we were out! If you intend to take him anywhere please please make sure you clip his wings because no matter how 'tame' they are they will fly away! Also make sure you find an Avian Vet for 'just in case'!!!
If you have any bird questions just ask me......I bred and raised parrots (large and small) for 25 years!


P.S. If you can, put him on a pelleted food diet in addition to lots of fruit and veggies...
an all seed diet is not good! I put all my birds on Kaytee Exact Rainbow.........good stuff!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> ...Kaytee Exact Rainbow.........good stuff!


Or even better, Harrison's :tongue1:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So cute! Will he be able to talk some day? I love his sky blue color.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I'm hoping he will learn to talk eventually...from what I have read some will talk a little, and some wont. So I guess we'll see!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You all are making me want an indoor bird again! I have had canaries, finches, budgies, a cockatiel and an eclectus (who very sadly got macaw wasting syndrome).


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> You all are making me want an indoor bird again! I have had canaries, finches, budgies, a cockatiel and an eclectus (who very sadly got macaw wasting syndrome).


He is so much fun. I grew up with cockatiels (my mom bred and hand raised them), so I missed having a bird around. He is a lot different than a cockatiel...very bold, hardheaded and sassy lol. But I enjoy having him around.


----------

